# My R58 after 4 months of ownership.



## Corvid

Having used my R58 daily for about 4 months, I thought I would give some of my observations of ownership. Am I still pleased with it? Yes, definitely! It still looks wonderful and makes excellent coffee (90%+ espressos!) I am currently using Rave Italian Job beans, which I like a lot! But as nothing in life is perfect, I will try to nit pick the few minor negatives. A bit of the black plastic that makes the "R" on the steamer knob fell off! But a quick phone call to Claudette at Bella Barista and a new knob was sent to me. Excellent service again from the wonderful Claudette and Bella Barista.

Once you go into the innards of the machine or under the drip tray, some of the stainless steel edges can be sharp! The water tank is a pig to remove so most times I just top up with water rather than take it out! Like others have mentioned, it does make a bit of noise when first turned on. But once I knew this wasn't a fault, I don't find this is a problem, it just does what it does! So that's about it, nothing that really bothers me, and the love affair continues!!


----------



## antero0

Good to know!! R58 will be my next espresso machine! Just need to save some money for it


----------



## hotmetal

My water tank comes out easily. Not too stiff. Drops in OK too with a little push once you have the angle right. I do sometimes top up in with but prefer to whip it out generally to avoid any spillage inside.

I've sliced my finger while cleaning the drip tray too! Other than that, loving the machine.


----------



## glevum

Genius access to water tank mod from HB.


----------



## Mrboots2u

is that a draw underneath the machine ? how do they get into that ?

Now if you wanna take this to next level that machine needs to slide out remote control styleeeeeee


----------



## Daren

Plumb it in - you know it makes sense.

Good to hear the love Corvid


----------



## hotmetal

I like that slide idea glevum. Must be fairly substantial though, given the weight of these bad boys. I've got mine on felt pads that are the same diameter as the legs (Gf found them in the local pound shop) and my machine slides forward easily.


----------



## DavecUK

hotmetal said:


> I like that slide idea glevum. Must be fairly substantial though, given the weight of these bad boys. I've got mine on felt pads that are the same diameter as the legs (Gf found them in the local pound shop) and my machine slides forward easily.


Americans over engineering things as usual lol


----------



## coffan

Lovely machine, it's sure. I brew wonderful espresso with it IF it is on for about three hours. I don't know why but after only one hour beeing turned on it doesn't make that really dark, really full body, tiger pattern surface espresso. Not bad at all but only after several hours it is soooo perfect. But then it is really perfect.

And the morning latte art is wonderful. The steaming capacity is simply great. So I begin the day with two capuccinos (latte art for my wife and for myself) and the machine stays on all the day. Later I brew some wonderful espressos (ristretto tipe ones) during the day. I switch off the machine only at six'o clock in the evening.

It IS a great machine.

(This start up noise is a bit curious and annoying btw. I avoid it this way: when I turn on the machine, I wait five seconds then I make a short flush. No noise! I suggest everybody who hates that noise to use this method. (Because I cannot forgot a faint idea that this noise is the sign of something happening in the machine which can destroy something in it on the long term. So the sturt up flush works, give it a try!)


----------



## antero0

What is the difference then? Machine warm up? Or what?


----------



## Madtwinhead

Great looking set up there did you buy the dresser/cupboard purposefully to put it on


----------



## GuyRobin

Great to hear you are getting on well with it!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> is that a draw underneath the machine ? how do they get into that ?


Looks like a front plinth, attached at 90 degrees. No idea what it's purpose is though?


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Looks like a front plinth, attached at 90 degrees. No idea what it's purpose is though?


To act as a handle, perhaps


----------



## DoubleShot

Give that man a cigar!


----------



## Zimmerman

coffan said:


> Lovely machine, it's sure. I brew wonderful espresso with it IF it is on for about three hours. I don't know why but after only one hour beeing turned on it doesn't make that really dark, really full body, tiger pattern surface espresso. Not bad at all but only after several hours it is soooo perfect. But then it is really perfect.
> 
> And the morning latte art is wonderful. The steaming capacity is simply great. So I begin the day with two capuccinos (latte art for my wife and for myself) and the machine stays on all the day. Later I brew some wonderful espressos (ristretto tipe ones) during the day. I switch off the machine only at six'o clock in the evening.
> 
> It IS a great machine.
> 
> (This start up noise is a bit curious and annoying btw. I avoid it this way: when I turn on the machine, I wait five seconds then I make a short flush. No noise! I suggest everybody who hates that noise to use this method. (Because I cannot forgot a faint idea that this noise is the sign of something happening in the machine which can destroy something in it on the long term. So the sturt up flush works, give it a try!)


" I brew wonderful espresso with it IF it is on for about three hours."

For me that's far too long to wait, particularly for a £1,500 machine, and would put me off buying it.

Does anybody else have this issue?


----------



## NickdeBug

Can't think why you would have to wait three hours.

I found that the boilers were up to temperature in about 10 mins and pressure shortly after. The group head may be a 4kg lump of brass but it would get hot after about 30 mins.

Even if you gave it 50% longer I don't know what would change between that time and three hours to affect the pour.

Maybe there were some other variables involved, such as change in grind - e.g. temp or humidity changed in the room over the time. Would be interesting to see if this occurred after three hours from ANY timepoint.

People tend to be creatures of habit and will probably turn their machine on within a fairly tight window of time everyday without even realising it.


----------



## froggystyle

Three hours! I give mine about 20 minutes in the morning before pulling water through it.


----------



## Zephyr

hey guys, do you know if you can turn off brew boiler and just use steam boiler and vise versa ? My girlfriend's kid likes her hot chocolates sometimes







lol


----------



## hotmetal

No as far as I know the brew boiler will always be on (it's an espresso machine after all! ). Vice versa yes. You can turn the steam boiler off if you don't need steam or hot water. It's a setting on the PID display. But there's no setting for brew boiler off.


----------



## hotmetal

45 mins warm up seems more than enough in my experience. When I've been in a hurry and pulled a shot after 20 mins it's been alright.


----------



## Zephyr

hotmetal said:


> No as far as I know the brew boiler will always be on (it's an espresso machine after all! ). Vice versa yes. You can turn the steam boiler off if you don't need steam or hot water. It's a setting on the PID display. But there's no setting for brew boiler off.


Thank you, I'm surprised its not there, Expobar can do that with their dual boilers. Does anyone know if Profitec 700 can turn off brew and keep steam going ? thx I really do not want to jump ship to soon, i love the rocket.


----------



## Glenn

The brew boiler is the main boiler - therefore auto on (with no way of isolating)

Is the main concern the cost of power?

If so, its negligible


----------



## Zephyr

Glenn said:


> The brew boiler is the main boiler - therefore auto on (with no way of isolating)
> 
> Is the main concern the cost of power?
> 
> If so, its negligible


The main concern is not the cost of power but usage of brew boiler, or how should i say heating up brew boiler without use, if only you need steam. I'm wondering how good or bad to always heat up whole machine and only use steam. Does it affect machine in anyway ? Thank you.


----------



## frustin

if you arent needing to use the main tank sometimes then why get a dt machine? why not get a hx machine? like me


----------

